# Dialer manipuliert DFÜ-Netzwerk permanent mit eigener Nummer



## Anonymous (8 September 2005)

Dialer manipuliert DFÜ-Netzwerk permanent mit eigener Nummer:

Keine Ahnung wie der wegzubekommen ist, neueste Virenprogramme haben nichts verbessert. Es wird immer wieder die Einwahlnummer 01805857157 im DFÜ-Netzwerk eingetragen sowie an den Benutzernamen  134.54.135841 angehängt.
Hat da jemand einen Plan?
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Der Jurist (8 September 2005)

http://www.dialerschutz.de/finden-und-loeschen.php


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2005)

*Hab dasselbe Problem*

Habe den gleichen Dialer drauf und krieg ihn nicht runter... SpyBot, AntiSpy Doctor, AdAware haben alle nicht geholfen.
Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## stieglitz (9 September 2005)

Probiers mal hier:
http://www.hijackthis.de/
Und post dann das Protokoll hier als Attachement. Dann kann dir evtl. jemand helfen.


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2005)

*Danke!!*

Vielen Dank, HIJACKTHIS hat mir eine Datei namens usbn.exe angezeigt. Habe diese Datei erstmal gelöscht aber vorher gesichert falls das eine doch eine zu meinem Notebook (tOSHIBA) gehörende Anwendung ist. Aber höchstwahrscheinlich (hab´s über Online-Virencheck checken lassen) ist´s damit behoben.
Frage an Frank2023:
hast Du die Datei auch auf dem Rechner? Du siehst auch kein Symbol daneben, noch nicht mal das Symbol für eine unbekannte Datei!

andira


----------



## stieglitz (9 September 2005)

Das war dieses Miststück:
http://www.sophos.de/virusinfo/analyses/dialdialereb.html


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2005)

Ja, richtig! Bei mir hatte er sich allerdings gleich in mehrere Verzeichnisse kopiert... ich hoffe das wars jetzt endlich!
Vielen Dank nochmal für Deine Hilfe! )
Jetzt hab ich auch entsprechenden Schutz drauf...


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

*01805 nummer*

habe dieselbe [edit]  nummer gezogen aber weis nicht mehr wo auf jeden fall einen tag gesurft :x

_ Fäkalausdruck editiert modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (27 September 2005)

was hat der spaß denn gekostet? hab mir den gleichen gefangen und schiß vor ner 1000er rechnung


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2005)

*einwahl 01805857157 dialer*

ich habe das gelöscht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! und bis jetzt ist ok.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Dialer manipuliert DFÜ-Netzwerk permanent mit eigener Nu*



			
				frank2023 schrieb:
			
		

> Dialer manipuliert DFÜ-Netzwerk permanent mit eigener Nummer:
> 
> Keine Ahnung wie der wegzubekommen ist, neueste Virenprogramme haben nichts verbessert. Es wird immer wieder die Einwahlnummer 01805857157 im DFÜ-Netzwerk eingetragen sowie an den Benutzernamen  134.54.135841 angehängt.
> Hat da jemand einen Plan?
> ...




Ich kann helfen!


----------



## Reducal (6 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Dialer manipuliert DFÜ-Netzwerk permanent mit eigener Nu*



			
				balcek schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe das gelöscht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! und bis jetzt ist ok.


 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=112862#112862


			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Nur so ein kleiner Hinweis: alles löschen ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt, um eine Wiederholung zu vermeiden, allerdings vernichtet man damit auch jede Chance, nachzuweisen, was passiert ist, und verschlechtert somit die Chance, das Geld nicht bezahlen zu müssen. Zumindest ein Backup wäre angeraten, am besten aber eine gründliche Untersuchung des PCs mit gängigen Antiviren/Antispyware Tools durch jemanden, der sich damit auskennt...





			
				balcek schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann helfen!


Wir evtl. auch! Insbesondere ist darauf zu achten, ob man nicht irgendwann angerufen und (womöglich unter einem Vorwand) nach der Adresse gefragt wird. Es könnte sich eine separate Rechnung (so um die 49 €) anschließen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Oktober 2005)

Kann schon jemand von den Techies sagen, ob evtl. auch eine UK-Nummer im Spiel ist?
08710905888
oder so was in der Art?

Grüsse
i.A. aka


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2005)

*01805857157...*

servus,

ich hatte den gleichen schmarrn...habe dann auch usbn.exe gelöscht. Danke für den Tipp! hoffe der spass(!) kommt nicht zu teuer...

gruß


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2005)

*01805857157*

Wer kann mir helfen?
usbn.exe kann ich nicht loeschen, da es angeblich von Windows benutzt wird......


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2005)

*Re: 01805857157*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kann mir helfen?
> usbn.exe kann ich nicht loeschen, da es angeblich von Windows benutzt wird......


Schon mal versucht, den Rechner im abgesicherten Modus zu starten?
http://www.winfakten.de/dok86.html


----------



## Reducal (12 Oktober 2005)

Start --> Ausführen --> _msconfig_ eingeben --> Systemstart --> entsprechenden Befehl raussuchen und Häkchen davor entfernen. Rechner neu starten und dann die Datei im Explorer löschen. Der Pfad ist (die könnte nämlich auch doppelt sein) im Systemstart aufgeführt, also abschreiben vorm Löschen.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2005)

*01805857157 dealer sh!t*

Also als ich diesen mist entdeckt hab habe ich gleich internet-verbindung getrennt und paar von meinen wichtigen Sachen gesichert und meine Festplatten Formartiert und Windows neu installiert dann war das problem weg 
Aber ist denn die nummer 01805857157 teuer gewesen..?!? Oder hat jemand glück gehabt?


----------



## Reducal (13 Oktober 2005)

*Re: 01805857157 dealer sh!t*



			
				Alexander schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ist denn die nummer 01805857157 teuer gewesen..?!?


Kommt auf die Verbindungsdauer an. Pro Minute sind das nur ein paar Cent. Es ginbt Leute, die waren tagelang damit verbunden. 

Wichtig für Dich ist es, den folgenden Verlauf zu beobachten und sensibilisiert zu sein. Wenn die Nummer, an dem der rechner hing, im Telefonbuch stehst, dann kommt evtl. automatische eine Rechnung über 49 €, von einer Hamburger Firma (Tele Hansa, SMS Telekom oder so). Falls kein Eintrg vorhanden ist, dann werden die Telefonanschlusse von einem Callcenter angerufen und derjenige, der den Anruf entgegen nimmt, wird (womöglich unter einem Vorwand) nach seiner Anschrift gefragt. Dorthin geht dann die 49-€-Post.


----------



## IT-Schrauber (13 Oktober 2005)

01805 kostet z.B. aus dem Telekom-Festnetz 12 Cent die Minute, also 7,20 EUR pro Stunde. Kann also bei durchschnittlich 720 möglichen Stunden im Monat durchaus eine teure Angelegenheit sein - hängt von der Onlinezeit ab.


----------



## noppi (17 Oktober 2005)

*01805857157 Dialer*

Wofür eigentlich die 49 Euro? Kommt das mit der Telekomrechnung? In wiefern ist die Tele Hansa berechtigt, diese 49 Euro einzuziehen? Wie kann man dagegen vorgehen?


----------



## Reducal (17 Oktober 2005)

*Re: 01805857157 Dialer*



			
				noppi schrieb:
			
		

> Wofür eigentlich die 49 Euro?


Das steht auf der Rechnung (z.B LiveChat via Telefon oder Erotikflat im Internet). Über die Tele Hansa werden verschiedene "Projekte" abgerechnet.


			
				noppi schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt das mit der Telekomrechnung?


Nein, eine separate Rechnung an denjenigen, den die Tele Hansa als Rechnungsempfänger ausmacht - und dass kann z. B. auch bedeuten, dass der Rechungsempfänger gar keine Leistungen in Anspruch genommen hat.


			
				noppi schrieb:
			
		

> In wiefern ist die Tele Hansa berechtigt, diese 49 Euro einzuziehen?


Nixda einziehen - es gib eine Rechnung und die kann man bestreiten, ignorieren oder begleichen. Jeder kann jedem Rechnungen stellen, das allein ist nicht unrechtmäßig.


			
				noppi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man dagegen vorgehen?


Siehe zuvor!


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2005)

*nie ignorieren*

Wiederspruch einlegen,

und was mir wichtig bei der regtp hinweisen wie [] wird. Wenn es einen erwischt ist er der Lügner. Wenn die Firma [] bekannt ist haben es die Geschädigten einfacher

Nur Ignorieren ist rechtlich die schlechteste Lösung. Vor allem wenn dann die Manung kommt.

*[Virenscanner: 3 Wörter entfernt]*


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2005)

*Re: nie ignorieren*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...und was mir wichtig bei der regtp hinweisen wie [] wird...


Die Bundesnetzagentur (vorm. RegTP) zeigt sich hier aber nicht zuständig. Wenn der Verdacht des Betruges gegeben ist, sind (eigentlich) Strafverfolgungsbehörden gefordert. Dazu zählt auch die StA Hamburg.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2005)

*0180-Einwahl oder Rechnung?*

Gibt es eigentlich irgend jemand, der eine 01805857157-Einwahl auf der Telefonrechnung hat und eine Rechnung über 49 Euro oder so bekommen hat? Oder sind das völlig verschiedene Baustellen?


----------



## Reducal (25 Oktober 2005)

*Re: 0180-Einwahl oder Rechnung?*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich irgend jemand, der eine 01805857157-Einwahl auf der Telefonrechnung hat und eine Rechnung bekommen hat?


Das Phänomen nennt sich wohl 





> *Trodat*-Telecom


 Es scheint so, als habe man es nur auf die Verbindungsentgelder abgesehen, da von zusätzlichen Rechnungen bislang nichts bekannt wurde. Also doch eine andere Baustelle.

Gegenstimmen?


_Freundliche Grüße nach DA und OS!_ :wave:


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2005)

hallo

auch mich hat es erwischt.
die datei nennt sich "usbn.exe"  
konnte sie nicht löschen, auch nicht mit norton antivirus.
habe sie dann umbenannt auf "usbn1.exe", und siehe da, ich konnte sie löschen.
werde aber die sache mal beobachten.
bin gespannt auf meine internet-rechnung.
habt ihr sonst noch tipps betreffs dieser einwahlnummer?

[email protected]


_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction_


----------



## Greenhorn (1 November 2005)

Du solltest mal nach dieser Datei googlen. Da findest du haufenweise Infos.


----------



## Der Jurist (1 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ....  bin gespannt auf meine internet-rechnung. .......


In solchen Fällen gerne genommen:  Der Erste-Hilfe-Kasten des Forums. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken und einen Blick reinwerfen.


----------



## Anonymous (11 November 2005)

*Schadensbegrenzung?*

Hallo.
Mich hats auch erwischt, jetzt wollte ich mal eine Schadensbegrenzung machen weil ja die Rechnung erst in ein paar Wochen kommt und ich sonst nicht schlafen kann... hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob/wie das geht? 
Ich habe Windows98...
Ich würde gerne wissen: Wann wurde die Nummer das erste mal geändert und wie lange war ich wann im Netz?

>> Gibts da irgendwo eine Art Netz-Log-Funktion o.ä. oder kann ich an irgendwelchen erstellungsdaten von Dateien feststellen, wann der Spuk begonnen hat? Das Ding kommt ja immer wieder, also nehme ich an, dass es eine "Mutterdatei", die mir den Kuckuck immer wieder ins Nest legt, gibt??!!? Davon evtl. das Erstellungsdatum oder so?
Hmm, ich klinge etwas konfus, aber es ist das erste mal dass ich davon betroffen. Toller weise hatte ich mich schon sicher gefühlt, wegen 0190/0900/00x...-Sperre UND dem 0190-Warner... und jetzt das.

Danke.


----------

